# FS:23" Chilli Red or 18" HBRTG Arowana.



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm Downsizing and one of my Arowana gotta go.

18" HBRTG nice color, no drop eyes, no blj with shine to the fifth level almost like cross back. Unfortunately I never train on pallets so only eats king worm. Very healthy. $700 Firm

23-24" Chilli red healthy, aggressive, pallets train, best color and shape, no drop eyes,no blj, Just a perfect fish. I haven't see a better looking Chilli red then this guy around here. $2500.

Complete 180 gallon glass tank with glass top and black pine stand and filters is also available with the fish or after they are gone.



















Both of this pictures was taken 4 months ago.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice panda gold. looks like hes got some pearls. good quality and looks like a low quality xback aro.

hope my old chilli red arowana finds a good home. chilli is a very good eater. very nice/long pectoral fins on that guy.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> very nice panda gold. looks like hes got some pearls. good quality and looks like a low quality xback aro.
> 
> hope my old chilli red arowana finds a good home. chilli is a very good eater. very nice/long pectoral fins on that guy.


Was that your big arrow that you had for so many years? Why would you sell it?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Was that your big arrow that you had for so many years? Why would you sell it?


i had that chilli red for just under a yr. if youre thinking about my rtg, i still have him! 7 years now!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are both excellent fish, rare to find such quality at that size for sale here.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

stratos said:


> Those are both excellent fish, rare to find such quality at that size for sale here.


yup have to agree ,this gives me a good idea of what my aro is gonna lookk like 

bump for nice fish [email protected]!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yup have to agree ,this gives me a good idea of what my aro is gonna lookk like
> 
> bump for nice fish [email protected]!


Not quite Justin, just like Theo said, these are rare case as you can see HBRTG that look like xb. I have seen quite a few HBRTG here in BC including mine and none of them have this high shine. I would love to add it to my tank but this guy is use to be by himself so I take no chances .

Both fish are in perfect conditions since both in a separate tank and have no plj or Drop eye plus great color too.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Not quite Justin, just like Theo said, these are rare case as you can see HBRTG that look like xb. I have seen quite a few HBRTG here in BC including mine and none of them have this high shine. I would love to add it to my tank but this guy is use to be by himself so I take no chances .
> 
> Both fish are in perfect conditions since both in a separate tank and have no plj or Drop eye plus great color too.


Thanks bro, If I have a choice I would keep them all but have to make room for my daughter's playground.

Wish I can put them together. (lets the battle begin)


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Both nice fish! the HBRTG could be mistaken for a XB!


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

Kenta said:


> Both nice fish! the HBRTG could be mistaken for a XB!


We bought 3 from you and only this one turn out like this.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

bump. Will consider trade for something interesting.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I have a buyer for you in Calgary 

I could help you out with shipping no problem.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

stratos said:


> I think I have a buyer for you in Calgary
> 
> I could help you out with shipping no problem.


That is great. let me know .


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

how much is the 180 gonna be when it hits the market?
what comes with it also? (aside from stand &tops)


----------

